# Shred Revolution Origonal Piranha-Fury Member



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

Would anyone here like to see Shred Revolution made a moderator of Piranha Fury forum? I am not posting this question to insult or degrade the current moderators of the site or operational staff who are doing a great job. I am just wondering if you could post it up, so than if I happen to ask Xenon or GG for a spot on the moderators waiting list I can put in extra effort as I have been recently. I have been recently trying to post alot of helpful information and have been posting questions to stimulate the members to think about Piranha. LONG LIVE PIRANHA-FURY!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Damn look at that sig...

Who the heck are you anyhow.....I dont know you.....So no.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Weren't you the one who told me to put in when I should've pulled out?

Thanks to you, I'm a dad-to-be!


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Arent you the one who doesnt know how to do a water test. So NO :laugh:


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

Dr. Giggles said:


> Arent you the one who doesnt know how to do a water test. So NO :laugh:


I was only doing that to STIMULATE the members MIND!!!


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

At the very least, you would need to learn how to create a poll where only one answer is possible (one with radio buttons instead of check boxes) and fix your sig...but you need to build up more of a history of helpfulness than what you have right now, especially with the part where you've been suspended for a long while in the past. Maybe GG and Xenon would see it a bit differently, but I don't think that they do at this point.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Its all good Shred. Maybe i'll take a 2 week vacation and you can take over for me for those 2 weeks to see how it goes.


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

Dr. Giggles said:


> Its all good Shred. Maybe i'll take a 2 week vacation and you can take over for me for those 2 weeks to see how it goes.


you should clear that with Xenon, if you don't within 20 minutes I am going to report you for insubordination to gain points with him.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

i'll take you up on that 2 week vacation Dr. Giggles. but anyways for the OP i dont think it really helps the site when you pretend to not be able to do a water test or when you try to put fish that grow really big into a small tank like you wanted to do with a dovii and saying my friend put x and x fish in xyz tank isnt really proving a point. I think you need more time before thinking of being a mod because you should give 100% to the site no matter if you are a mod or not.


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

I remember when Shred was e-thugging ol78hunter's thread about his first MMA fight, so I said NO


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Its funny, i dont remember you your self but i remember your sig. Soo i just put "who the f*ck is shred"


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

ChilDawg said:


> At the very least, you would need to learn how to create a poll where only one answer is possible (one with radio buttons instead of check boxes) and fix your sig...but you need to build up more of a history of helpfulness than what you have right now, especially with the part where you've been suspended for a long while in the past. Maybe GG and Xenon would see it a bit differently, but I don't think that they do at this point.


To be fair, I did my time in suspension and being banned. I was banned for like 3 years man! it took me a long time to come back, and I was on and off with suspensions until my 3 year scentence, but since coming back I have been really trying to make a positive difference here at Piranha-fury.com and oh and to the guy critical of me for wanting to get a dovii in my tank and saying it shouldnt been done and than going on to say try and be the best for the site mod or not! I know that man!!!! so please stop hating on me. I am one of the Origonal members of Piranha Fury, joined up in 03 !!!! I just really want a mod spot eventually, if not now, at least given the chance to apply for one.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

I can assure you shred,that no good posts go unnoticed man-
You turelly want to make a difference let your posting conduct decide...


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Shred Revolution said:


> At the very least, you would need to learn how to create a poll where only one answer is possible (one with radio buttons instead of check boxes) and fix your sig...but you need to build up more of a history of helpfulness than what you have right now, especially with the part where you've been suspended for a long while in the past. Maybe GG and Xenon would see it a bit differently, but I don't think that they do at this point.


To be fair, I did my time in suspension and being banned. I was banned for like 3 years man! it took me a long time to come back, and I was on and off with suspensions until my 3 year scentence, but since coming back I have been really trying to make a positive difference here at Piranha-fury.com and oh and to the guy critical of me for wanting to get a dovii in my tank and saying it shouldnt been done and than going on to say try and be the best for the site mod or not! I know that man!!!! so please stop hating on me. I am one of the Origonal members of Piranha Fury, joined up in 03 !!!! I just really want a mod spot eventually, if not now, at least given the chance to apply for one.
[/quote]

Mods are not chosen because they applied or asked to be mods. When an opening becomes available a consensus is taken on who has been a major contributor (past history may be taken into account but most importantly "what have you done for me lately" applies. Than the admins and site mods, not necessarily forum mods have anything to do with the choosing process. Just keep plugging away Shred and in the future you never know. Trust me, things do not go unnoticed. Eventually you will get your wish if that is your intention. Don't mind CD, he's just telling it like it is in blunt terms.


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

Most agreed, Dr. It's what you provide the members of the site with that determines your future on this site. You can't just make a few topics in piranha discussion and call it a day. It's consistency in posts that provide the reader on the other end with credible information and suggestions, that go noticed in a positive way.


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

I have been spreading the word about Piranha Fury too, when I got to the LFS and other arenas of interest in fish most specifially piranha keepers


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Shred Revolution said:


> I have been spreading the word about Piranha Fury too, when I got to the LFS and other arenas of interest in fish most specifially piranha keepers


So how about trimming that sig, like the actual mods have mentioned. It takes up almost my entire screen.


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

Bawb2u said:


> I have been spreading the word about Piranha Fury too, when I got to the LFS and other arenas of interest in fish most specifially piranha keepers


So how about trimming that sig, like the actual mods have mentioned. It takes up almost my entire screen.
[/quote]

done. as requested.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Nope, still huge


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

gvrayman said:


> I remember when Shred was e-thugging ol78hunter's thread about his first MMA fight, so I said NO


x2


----------



## irishfan 689 (Aug 11, 2004)

Not a fan of the avatar either


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

So haven't we come to a conclusion here? Kind of a pointless thread now.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

who the f*ck is shred


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

Shred Revolution said:


> At the very least, you would need to learn how to create a poll where only one answer is possible (one with radio buttons instead of check boxes) and fix your sig...but you need to build up more of a history of helpfulness than what you have right now, especially with the part where you've been suspended for a long while in the past. Maybe GG and Xenon would see it a bit differently, but I don't think that they do at this point.


To be fair, I did my time in suspension and being banned. I was banned for like 3 years man! it took me a long time to come back, and I was on and off with suspensions until my 3 year scentence, but since coming back I have been really trying to make a positive difference here at Piranha-fury.com and oh and to the guy critical of me for wanting to get a dovii in my tank and saying it shouldnt been done and than going on to say try and be the best for the site mod or not! I know that man!!!! so please stop hating on me. I am one of the Origonal members of Piranha Fury, joined up in 03 !!!! I just really want a mod spot eventually, if not now, at least given the chance to apply for one.
[/quote]

i wasn't bashing you i was just being honest because it was relevant to the thread many people have been here since the beginning and still aren't mods. many mods have commented already in this thread so now you know what you need to do in order to become a mod eventually. you started talking like you want to be a mod tomorrow you just now said you want to be a mod eventually which is possible but we just don't think you are ready yet. You have to be patient and can't get offended every time someone comments to a thread you make i am only giving a opinion nothing more. And tossing a dovii in a 125 for life with other fish on top of that is agreed thats like having 3 reds and a serra of any kind in a 20 gallon tank it just wont work but im sure someone could pull it off lol nothing is impossible just some choices are bad.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I don't think so, dude.. people who become mods don't go around campaigning for it.


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

Mettle said:


> I don't think so, dude.. people who become mods don't go around campaigning for it.
> 
> View attachment 172029


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)




----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

b_ack51 said:


> View attachment 172042


That made me spit my drink out and i almost dropped my laptop lol.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

AS fan said:


> View attachment 172042


That made me spit my drink out and i almost dropped my laptop lol.
[/quote]
yeah, thats a good one.
and appropriately placed as well
hahaha


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Im not sure why anyone would want to be a moderator. It is a thankless non-paying job. You deal with the problem members and rarely, if ever, get any positive feedback. And eventually most of the members on the site grow to despise you simply because you ask them to respect the rights of other members. Other then that it is very rewarding









We have been very lucky to get a group of people very dedicated to this hobby....and this forum....so hopefully we wont be doing much changing in the future.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Im not sure why anyone would want to be a moderator. It is a thankless non-paying job. You deal with the problem members and rarely, if ever, get any positive feedback. And eventually most of the members on the site grow to despise you simply because you ask them to respect the rights of other members. Other then that it is very rewarding
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know when i see a mod its like having someone to look up to people like you have offered tons of information such as how you have been able to successfully cohab just about any P possible. Mods are kind of a inspiration because they offer valuable post and cut the bs out. They have a clear contribution to the site. It is also a limited slot and everyone wants what is hard to get. I spend a lot of time on here and If i one day could be a mod it would be nice because i would have something tangible to show for my time and post. until then i just enjoy helping others like i do now cuz many people here have helped me as well even before i was member i lurked around for years.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Grosse Gurke said:


> View attachment 172042


That made me spit my drink out and i almost dropped my laptop lol.
[/quote]
yeah, thats a good one.
and appropriately placed as well
hahaha
[/quote]

someone get cueball a piece to for that sig.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

who the f*ck is shred?

Cueball for ADMIN!



Grosse Gurke said:


> Im not sure why anyone would want to be a moderator. It is a thankless non-paying job. You deal with the problem members and rarely, if ever, get any positive feedback. And eventually most of the members on the site grow to despise you simply because you ask them to respect the rights of other members. Other then that it is very rewarding
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Honestly GG's been keeping piranha since they evolved from microscopic organisms and NEVER have i seen him receive a compliment from his fellow **** erectus


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

felons can't buy guns, so no


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

SHRED REVOLUTION FOR PRESIDENT OF THE INTERNETZZ 2008!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

GG now cmon dude, dont go all emo on us you know we all love you old man!


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

VIVA LA REVOLUTION


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Im not sure why anyone would want to be a moderator. It is a thankless non-paying job. You deal with the problem members and rarely, if ever, get any positive feedback. And eventually most of the members on the site grow to despise you simply because you ask them to respect the rights of other members. Other then that it is very rewarding
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shut up you whiner.

Get back to your job!


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

speakyourmind said:


> SHRED REVOLUTION FOR PRESIDENT OF THE INTERNETZZ 2008!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


YAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YAH MAN !!!!!!!!!!!!! YAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WHO HOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I got 3 on my side now! see GG!!!! if the voting system says anything for my popularity I might as well be a Moderator because EVERYONE -3 people ( I voted for myself!) Already hate and despise me! I would be PERFECT!!!!


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Shred Revolution said:


> SHRED REVOLUTION FOR PRESIDENT OF THE INTERNETZZ 2008!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


YAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YAH MAN !!!!!!!!!!!!! YAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WHO HOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I got 3 on my side now! see GG!!!! if the voting system says anything for my popularity I might as well be a Moderator because EVERYONE -3 people ( I voted for myself!) Already hate and despise me! I would be PERFECT!!!!





























[/quote]

yeah, except you made the poll wrong so people could vote for all 3 if they wanted.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Shred Revolution said:


> SHRED REVOLUTION FOR PRESIDENT OF THE INTERNETZZ 2008!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


YAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YAH MAN !!!!!!!!!!!!! YAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WHO HOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I got 3 on my side now! see GG!!!! if the voting system says anything for my popularity I might as well be a Moderator because EVERYONE -3 people ( I voted for myself!) Already hate and despise me! I would be PERFECT!!!!





























[/quote]

Sadly, it takes more than sheer pissing people off to be moderator...otherwise Quantum_Theory would have been one.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

b_ack51 said:


> Shut up you whiner.
> 
> Get back to your job!


Thankfully I am not a moderator....so my post was not directed to myself.


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

Any word on when Shred's induction is taking place?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Dont have enough time on site to think I honestly warrant a voice in that discussion.I put Who You? Cause I don't know that either.But ya sound vaguely familar.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

ChilDawg said:


> SHRED REVOLUTION FOR PRESIDENT OF THE INTERNETZZ 2008!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


YAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YAH MAN !!!!!!!!!!!!! YAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WHO HOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I got 3 on my side now! see GG!!!! if the voting system says anything for my popularity I might as well be a Moderator because EVERYONE -3 people ( I voted for myself!) Already hate and despise me! I would be PERFECT!!!!





























[/quote]

Sadly, it takes more than sheer pissing people off to be moderator...otherwise Quantum_Theory would have been one.
[/quote]
Lol he was a character i chased him off though


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Where'd he go?


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

he got banned again


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

LoL.. This thread is epic fail


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)




----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

lament configuration said:


> he got banned again


for what?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Tango374 said:


> he got banned again


for what?
[/quote]

He misspelled "Original", and I got pissed.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

bring shred back :laugh:


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

ChilDawg said:


> he got banned again


for what?
[/quote]

He misspelled "Original", and I got pissed.
[/quote]








Haha

But wouldnt it be interesting if he was a mod for a day? Lol


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

ChilDawg said:


> he got banned again


for what?
[/quote]

He misspelled "Original", and I got pissed.
[/quote]


----------

